# Top nasty smells



## tennesseejed (Oct 7, 2016)

So I just cleaned out my belly button and it was pretty rancid. But thank jeebus that it inspired this thread. What are some of the nastiest smells for you? My filthy belly button and dirty diapers I have encountered whilst dumpster diving are my current tops. How about you?


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 7, 2016)

this one time I took the meanest hangover shit to date. 

it was outside and anyone who might've seen me woulda seen a motherfckr pinching his nose with one hand and supporting himself with the other.

I couldn't find a proper place to do it in time, but luckily it was early morning and no one likely to be near the rail tracks but other motherfckrs taking hangover shits.. but I think it was honestly one of the worst smells I've ever had to endure. just take the usual rancid alcohol shit smell and add all the random food I ate 24 - 48 hours before.

it was hideous.


----------



## Wawa (Oct 7, 2016)

Just got over what was either giardia or a mean bacterial gut infection. Shit didn't even smell like shit. It was pretty unique.

I'm rotting inside.

Sent from my SM-G906L using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## landpirate (Oct 7, 2016)

I can't deal with the smell of rotting carrots. It's specifically carrots, other veg is fine. When they rot and turn to liquid they emit this smell, that actually just thinking about it is making me want to be sick. It's putrid and sweet and far worse than any rotting meat I have ever smelt.

I went headfirst into a skip once looking for dinner and couldn't pull myself back up so had to go all the way in and then climb out covered in carrot death juice, it's probably partly why I hate the smell.

Oh yeah and when my dog rolls in fox shit, I've lost my breakfast a few times over that stench.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 7, 2016)

I developed some sort of weird cyst on my chest real close to center, it began as a bump and hardened and hurt for a while. Eventually it developed a head as if it were a magnificent zit of epic proportion ready to explode. I didn't want to mess with it, unsure what might occur. One day I was running a train, I was a fireman(student engineer) at the time so I had an engineer in the middle seat and a conductor as well. We're just cruising along and all of a sudden I feel a very warm sensation run down my belly. The cyst thing on my chest had burst. Immediately following the sensations I felt upon my skin of warm puss, I smelled the worst odor I've ever smelt in my life. Pretty gnarly considering it came from my own body. 

If I had shit my pants, the worst case of mud-butt ever, it wouldn't have even scratched the surface to what this smell did to that 10X10 locomotive cab. I panicked, jumped out of the engineer seat leaving the train running in it's notch I grabbed my backpack and ran out the back door telling the engineer in the middle seat to please take over, I needed my insulin shot immediately and I was going to take it in the second unit. The engineer took over, I jammed down the catwalk and into the second unit and proceeded to strip my clothes off. I used whatever I had in my bag to clean the puss and made effort to expel the rest by pressing on the lump which was softer now than it had been for weeks. I fought vomiting the entire time, put a new shirt on and wrapped my soiled shirt up in a trash bag tightly then headed back to the leading locomotive. 

I smelled the putrid stench of my self created bodily fluids still lingering violently within that small confined cab. They had the windows open and both sat in their seats staring uneasily out the window, clearly not choosing to ask any questions, they had no interest in learning anything about what was wrong with me they just wanted out of that cab and I did too. We had a long way to go still and there wasn't much if any conversation between us the rest of the way. Though I never heard anything from any other coworkers ever about that event, I'm pretty fuckin positive there must have been at least a small(if not wide spread, ugh) tale of the experience spread around behind my back. 

I mean had I been in their shoes I think I probably would have discussed it with other coworkers when the stinky guy wasn't in earshot. For the record, I'm not diabetic and I wouldn't know the first thing about insulin or giving myself shots. It was the only thing I could think of that would excuse me from the duty of operating the locomotive into an abrupt evacuation with my backpack in hand. It's been well over a decade since that happened and I still have a mark on my chest where it burst open at. It's nearly black, small like someone stabbed me with a pencil led perhaps, just a faint dark mark no bump no cyst no pain. The only smell that comes close to that was the ice chest, and that's an entirely different novel itself that I may write up some time.


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 7, 2016)

anterrabae said:


> this one time I took the meanest hangover shit to date.



i hadn't considered this before I made my first post... i have had some awful ones too.


----------



## Tude (Oct 7, 2016)

You had me at the bad belly button ::depressed:: I've smelled so many bad things in my life from dog shit I've rolled on to picking up an oozing potato that collapses in my hand (I barfed - that was bad) to just horrid things I run into in the corners of the city - they're all bad hehe <shudder>


----------



## spectacular (Oct 7, 2016)

for me lately the taste and smell of taco Bell chipotle spicy cheese dressing


----------



## Kal (Oct 7, 2016)

Farting in my tent after eating dumpster food.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 7, 2016)

i would have to say shit. but mostly because of this story right here, i fell in shit (it could of been a dogs but it just as well could of been human) smeared it all up my back real good and i was wearing my favorite pair of pants at the time...so i wrapped them up in a plastic bag and kept them in my pack from richmond va to jacksonville florida where i finally got a chance to wash off the turds. hauling around shit in yer pack for that many miles changes a man...


----------



## Mankini (Oct 7, 2016)

made out with girl named kuku. she was dressed as a teddy bear for halloween. it was like making out with a garbage bag full of hardboiled eggs which had been sitting in the hot sun for 6 hours.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 7, 2016)

anterrabae said:


> this one time I took the meanest hangover shit to date.
> 
> it was outside and anyone who might've seen me woulda seen a motherfckr pinching his nose with one hand and supporting himself with the other.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I've had some other nasty smells but this reminds me of the time I had a hangover shit after drinking a bunch of cheap shitty wine. I never drink wine but it was available. The smell of like fermented gutrot was just indescribable.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 7, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> I'm sure I've had some other nasty smells but this reminds me of the time I had a hangover shit after drinking a bunch of cheap shitty wine. I never drink wine but it was available. The smell of like fermented gutrot was just indescribable.



back when four loko had caffeine in it i used to pound those damn things and oh my good the shits were by far the smelliest of my life. and the colors! oh the glorious colors, such bright greens and almost blue at times. im so glad i dont drink that shit anymore.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 7, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> back when four loko had caffeine in it i used to pound those damn things and oh my good the shits were by far the smelliest of my life. and the colors! oh the glorious colors, such bright greens and almost blue at times. im so glad i dont drink that shit anymore.


Oh damn I can only imagine. I havent had a four loko in a long time or even just a 40oz. Can't say I miss it either.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 7, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> Oh damn I can only imagine. I havent had a four loko in a long time or even just a 40oz. Can't say I miss it either.



i drink often but usually just whiskey these days, i used to be really into quarties because they dont sell 40's in florida but eventually i learned my lesson of "hey if i stop drinking four loko and steel reserve every night i wont wake up and immedietly have to purge myself via my anus of this awful shit that ive put into my body" i thought i had a serious case of IBS for years but turns out i just drank horrible alcohol and my stomache was not having it. i was drinking 40's at work a few years ago in the sterile room and shit my pants because i thought i just had to fart and ended up wearing a friends underpants the rest of the day because i had a hole in my shorts that would show my johnson if i was free balling. the friend was a girl.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 7, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> i drink often but usually just whiskey these days, i used to be really into quarties because they dont sell 40's in florida but eventually i learned my lesson of "hey if i stop drinking four loko and steel reserve every night i wont wake up and immedietly have to purge myself via my anus of this awful shit that ive put into my body" i thought i had a serious case of IBS for years but turns out i just drank horrible alcohol and my stomache was not having it. i was drinking 40's at work a few years ago in the sterile room and shit my pants because i thought i just had to fart and ended up wearing a friends underpants the rest of the day because i had a hole in my shorts that would show my johnson if i was free balling. the friend was a girl.


Yeah I definitely try to keep my drinking to a minimum and when I do I try to just get whiskey or some decent beer. Shitting yourself is practically inevitable if you drink that crap daily. 

On the topic of nasty smells that reminds me of a time I ate some seafood and veggies and had some beers later that night. I think the fish was tilapia or however you spell it. I hadn't even drank that much and I think it was mostly the fish but I was passing some gnarly fuckin gas and barely made it to a bathroom in time. It smelt like rotten fuckin meat, no exaggeration.

Also when I was younger I was walking around my neighborhood and saw a squirrel run across the road and then watched a garbage truck run directly over it and just flatten the thing. I don't know if it was so much the smell itself being that bad but, combined with the vision of it having the insides shot out definitely stands out as being a terrible smell.


----------



## Dmac (Oct 7, 2016)

One time, my brother borrowed a cooler to go camping. Unknown to me, when he returned it to the garage, he left a pound or so of hamburger in it. A week or 2 later I was in the garage and had to move the cooler to get at something else and noticed something was in it. When I opened it it I saw a grayish blob with like a fog around it (kind of like dry ice buy not as much fog). Then the smell hit me. My knees buckled and i hit the floor retching then drug myself away, out the garage door and puked and puked. thankfully the cooler door had dropped closed when i fell, but God the smell! I can still see that grey reeking blob in my mind and get dry heaves just thinking about it. If I really hated someone I'd send them a cooler just like it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dmac said:


> One time, my brother borrowed a cooler to go camping. Unknown to me, when he returned it to the garage, he left a pound or so of hamburger in it. A week or 2 later I was in the garage and had to move the cooler to get at something else and noticed something was in it. When I opened it it I saw a grayish blob with like a fog around it (kind of like dry ice buy not as much fog). Then the smell hit me. My knees buckled and i hit the floor retching then drug myself away, out the garage door and puked and puked. thankfully the cooler door had dropped closed when i fell, but God the smell! I can still see that grey reeking blob in my mind and get dry heaves just thinking about it. If I really hated someone I'd send them a cooler just like it.



GAHHH!!!!! rancid meat is up there for sure on horrible smells. i know of that "fog" all to well.


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 8, 2016)

Wawa said:


> Just got over what was either giardia or a mean bacterial gut infection. Shit didn't even smell like shit. It was pretty unique.
> 
> I'm rotting inside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G906L using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



That sounds awful! I hope you are feeling better.




Mankini said:


> made out with girl named kuku. she was dressed as a teddy bear for halloween. it was like making out with a garbage bag full of hardboiled eggs which had been sitting in the hot sun for 6 hours.



This made me LOL.


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 8, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> GAHHH!!!!! rancid meat is up there for sure on horrible smells. i know of that "fog" all to well.




Yes, forgot to add rancid meat to my OP. Definitely up there with my nastiest smells.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 8, 2016)

tennesseejed said:


> Yes, forgot to add rancid meat to my OP. Definitely up there with my nastiest smells.



what about when you go to a disreputable danceclub (yes, savannah and fort collins im looking at YOU) and everyone smells like cool water, buttsweat, sweaty coochie, mcdonalds, and stale alcohol


----------



## Art101 (Oct 8, 2016)

A swarm of "dirty kids" marinating away in the summer sun.


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 8, 2016)

Mankini said:


> what about when you go to a disreputable danceclub (yes, savannah and fort collins im looking at YOU) and everyone smells like cool water, buttsweat, sweaty coochie, mcdonalds, and stale alcohol




I've been to "Camp Bisco" music fest once, (NEVER AGAIN) and lets just say the air smelled worse than what you described, despite the fact that it was outdoors.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 9, 2016)

Art101 said:


> A swarm of "dirty kids" marinating away in the summer sun.


ewweeww marinating  

airin themselves out/festering


----------



## Ranger (Oct 10, 2016)

Worst thing I ever smelled was a freezer left out in the bush full of rotten salmon. I just had to look....


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 11, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> I'm sure I've had some other nasty smells but this reminds me of the time I had a hangover shit after drinking a bunch of cheap shitty wine. I never drink wine but it was available. The smell of like fermented gutrot was just indescribable.


oo sneaky pete


----------

